# Finished dividing tank. Ty & Rooney!



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok, so here is my 15 gallon. I divided it using a pane of acrylic. It turned out ok i guess, I am very displeased with the scratch marks where i had to sand down the holes that I drilled. But I have another pane of acrylic...so Ill probably give it another try down the road.

The first 2 pics are of Ty. The first pic of him is more like what he actually looks like in person. I was playing around with my camera...so he looks like he could be 2 diff fish. the next 2 are of Rooney. Same deal...the first pic is closer to what he looks like in person. and the last is the finished product. Dont worry...i have already removed the sharp fake plants closest to the divider. 

Let me know what u guys think! Im pretty please with how the pics turned out :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!! I muuuust have the first one!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I want your fish!!!!!!!!!! I love the coloring on the first one... They look very content


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty fish and nice tank!!!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

i like your tank and your idea of using the acrylic pieces  and your fish are gorgeous.

~TPF


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Omg, the first one is amazing. What divider are you using?


----------



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks so much for all of the compliments!!!

The divider is a piece of acrylic that I bought home depot, that Icut down to the exact size of the inside of the tank. it fits so snuggly that i didnt have to use anything to hold it in place. 

However I will have to rebuild the divider with the extra piece of acrylic that i have...this morning I found that Ty managed to get himself over into the other side of the tank !!!

Luckily there was no blood shed. lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

The first one is amazing!! Your tank looks great.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Your fish are gorgeous! I love Ty!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I love your tank and fish


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

The detail in your photography is excellent. I think you did an awesome job.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

OMGGGG ty is GORGEOUS! i love how there is little patches of gold on his head too! i love that picture of rooney flaring, he's so handsome.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Lovely tank and lovely fish. :-D


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wow looks great!


----------



## Jammers (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to do a divider for my tank as well. How many holes did you have to drill in, and how big should the holes be? Did you have luck with the new piece fitting in?


----------



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks so much guys!! Jammers...I didnt have luck cutting the new piece. I tried cutting it with a jigsaw...but the acrylic just shattered =(. So i just pulled the original piece as high as it would go and build up the gravel on the bottom to fill in the gap. I used a drill bit that was smaller than the size of the betta but big enough that i didnt feel to put too many holes. However I will be agging more holes to allow for better water circulation. Good luck with cutting the acrylic...it was pretty tricky....let me know if u need tips.

And Betta Fish Bob...thanks so much! Dad is a hobby photographer...so it kind of rubbed off =)


----------



## annienana (Feb 1, 2010)

I just got my betta today. It's a beautiful crimson colour. I'm calling him Flame like the Olympic flame. Thats what he looks like. I wonder if you can buy divided tanks. Doing one myself is probably too complicated for me


----------



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

or u can divide a tank using the directions that have been posted somewhere around here. Using report covers. good luck!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Very very Jelouse


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow those are beautiful fish.
The first one almost has a military cameo thing going on, really cool.
The blue one is very pretty, bright blue like he's glowing!


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Try using a dremel for cutting the acrylic... You need to almost melt it instead of cut it.

As for waterflow, Id suggest drilling some holes and then weaving them with fishing line. That'll keep anyone out out of it. My friend actually cut a large hole in his acrylic and made a fishing line style net to keep the fish apart... worked great, and the water flowed with ease. 

Watch the water on the top... I noticed mine would get stale and cloudy.


----------



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I think im done playing with acrylic for a while, but the nest time I do i will try a dremel. But i will be drilling more holessoon. I dont think i have to worry about cloudy water since i have the filter outflow right smak in the center of the acrylic. Equal water is pouring into both sides. I will probably re do it all together in the spring once i have gotten over my frustration with the acrylic =)


----------

